# The "What I Know About Whiskey" Thread



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Lots of threads lately about recommending a single malt or blend or bourbon, so I thought I'd start this as a central resource. There are some top-notch scotch (ha!) minds here (calling Johnny Flake and Billybarue), so please add your thoughts and experiences.

I've been tasting, drinking and experimenting with scotch for years now, and there's still a lot to learn. For now, here is what I know:

*Single malt scotch vs. Blended Scotch*: Single malt means it was made by a single distillery. These are the brands we've seen flying around this forum on CS: Macallan (probably the best-known single malt maker), Glenlivet, Balvenie, etc. It's a pure breed. It's a Cohiba (or Monte or Punch, pick your favorite), with no other brands mixed in.

A blended scotch -- like the Johnny Walkers -- actually mix together two or more single malts. As much sense as this makes, it never registered in my mind until recently. Johnny Walker Green Label, for example, is actually a blend of more than 15 single malt scotches! It includes Talisker, Cragganmore, Linkwood, and Caol Ila. Then the whole thing is aged 15 years.

(Excellent Wikipedia entry on JW here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnnie_Walker)

*As such, blends are almost always smoother and easier to drink for beginners*. They literally aim for smoothness as one of the goals when making blends to make them more drinkable.

Single malt distilleries don't care as much about smoothness, with each distillery focusing more on creating its signature nose, taste, depth and experience. Still, there are absolutely single malt scotches that are considered smoother and easy starts for beginners.

*If you're just starting out on single malts* -- and there have been lots of suggestions and threads on this -- I recommend trying one of the easier, sweeter options: Macallan, Glenlivet, Glenfidich, Balvenie. All are nice entries into the drink.

*The location of the distillery affects the taste of the single malt big-time*. If the grain used to make the scotch is near the coast, with windy sea salt spraying, you'll taste it in the scotch. Literally, you taste the salt and the sea.

*There are five distinct regions in Scotland, and all have a taste profile they're known for.* But I'll leave it up to someone else to define these. I don't have the flavor profiles down for all five.

Adsantos13 put together this description of the five areas here:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=758860&postcount=2

*Islay single malts taste like shoe leather and iodine.* This doesn't sound very appetizing, I know. It's absolutely an acquired taste. But, not surprisingly, these scotches go quite well with cigars! Makers here are Laphroig (probably the strongest of the Islays -- pronounced "Eye-las"), Lagavulin and Caol Ila. Beware, though, these are probably not for beginners.

*American whiskey, or bourbon, is a whole different animal.* Bourbons, made predominantly in Kentucky, are known as being sweeter and more drinkable. Flavors like caramel, vanilla, apple, etc. are used to describe them. Elijah Craig 12 year-old bourbon is among the best available in my opinion, and wildly affordable to boot.

*Ice or no ice?* I used to drink scotch with ice. Made it go down easier. But it also dulls the flavors. This happens because the scotch is too cold and flavors disappear. But your taste buds are also numbed. Scotch "FOGs" across the board frown on ice. They do say that a bit of filtered water -- say, no more than a tablespoon -- will help open up the malt, kill some of the hot alcohol flavor, and bring out the flavors and smells.

This is true, and you can try it: pour a "dram" or glass of scotch. Swirl. Now inhale. All you smell is hot alcohol, and it probably hurts your nose. Now give it a few drops of water. Swirl again. Wait 30 seconds. Now inhale again. You can now smell the layers of flavors: vanilla, honey, peat, etc.

So now I drink without ice.

(Although a single small ice cube is fair game. It adds the necessary water, while cooling down the drink just a touch from room temperature.)

Side story: I once sat on an airplane next to the owner of a large Johnny Walker distributor. We got to talking scotch. And he told me he keeps his bottle of JW Gold in the freezer! Says he likes the texture and flavors better, and that many people do so. I tried this (of course!  ) and he was right, it's a different drink out of the freezer. But my bottle is back on the counter now. Room temp.

*Where to buy?*

I've been surprised to find prices vary dramatically around me. One store's regular prices can be $10 less on some scotches but $10 more on others. Shop around. Liquor stores are fine, as are grocery stores. There's little advantage to ordering online with shipping fees, unless you live in an area where scotch is simply not sold. Also check for sales at retail. The retailers by me have some scotch or another on sale nearly every week, and they rotate. I've been able to discover some gems this way.

*Links and Resources*

mmblz assembled this most excellent list of online links and resources for whiskey:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29273

My personal go-to link is Whiskey Magazine, at http://www.whiskeymag.com, which provides two different expert's score and tasting notes on nearly every scotch. A very valuable resource.

Adsantos13 put together this detailed list of top values among scotches, bourbons, rums, vodkas, etc. here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=780644&postcount=18

*The MRNs of Scotch*

I use and regularly reference two books for tasting notes and reviews:

Michael Jackson's Complete Guide to Single Malt Scotch: The Connoisseur's Guide to the Single Malt Whiskies of Scotland
http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Jacksons-Complete-Single-Scotch/dp/076240731X

Jim Murray's Whiskey Bible: The World's Leading Whiskey Guide from the World's Foremost Whiskey Authority (Paperback) 
http://www.amazon.com/Jim-Murrays-Whiskey-Bible-Authority/dp/1844421260/

The first one is pretty much the accepted gold standard among single malt lovers. The second one I like a lot because it also includes notes and ratings for blended scotch and bourbon (even Japanese whiskey -- who knew?!). Both score on a 100 point scale. Hard to believe how different some of the reviews are. Nice to get differing opinions.

Calling my fellow scotch lovers: please add your thoughts. Also, please correct any mistakes above, as I've probably made some.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW! Great info. I may try my hand at Scotch again if I ever stop spending so much on cigars! :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice read and also nice links.
I always used to use a couple of ice cubes in my Scotch but now I find I like it better with just a splash of water.


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Very Nice!! 

I go one ice cube and a splash of water in my scotch


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

This is a nice resource for beginners that you've put together. One small nitpick: A singlemalt is distillate from a single distillery (you had that right), but it is also made from a single grain - in this case malted barley. A blended whisky can contain distilate from multiple distilleries (you have that right too), but more importantly it contains more than one type of grain ... usually either corn or wheat. A blend of multiple singlemalts, without any grain besides barley being used, is refered to as a 'vatted malt'. There is also, generally speaking a difference in the distillation process between a blend and a singlemalt. A singlemalt is distilled in potstills (usually double distilled ... Auchentoshan is the only active tripple distilled scotch besides hazelburn which is a special edition). Blended whisky is usually produced in a continuous distillation Coffee still, and therefore made in much higher quantity.

Sorry to blather on, I didn't intend this post to be so long. The original point, before I got sidetracked, was good work!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

I know I like single malt scotch. 

here's a very good online resource to learn about it, 

http://www.maltmaniacs.org/


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice and informative.. 

thanks...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

olnumber7 said:


> This is a nice resource for beginners that you've put together. One small nitpick: A singlemalt is distillate from a single distillery (you had that right), but it is also made from a single grain - in this case malted barley. *A blended whisky can contain distilate from multiple distilleries (you have that right too), but more importantly it contains more than one type of grain ... usually either corn or wheat. A blend of multiple singlemalts, without any grain besides barley being used, is refered to as a 'vatted malt'*. There is also, generally speaking a difference in the distillation process between a blend and a singlemalt. A singlemalt is distilled in potstills (usually double distilled ... Auchentoshan is the only active tripple distilled scotch besides hazelburn which is a special edition). Blended whisky is usually produced in a continuous distillation Coffee still, and therefore made in much higher quantity.


Corn and wheat grain in blended scotch, huh? Who knew?! Wicked details.

Thanks for the insights. This is why there is no choice but to love CS!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

rdcross said:


> Corn and wheat grain in blended scotch, huh? Who knew?! Wicked details.
> 
> Thanks for the insights. This is why there is no choice but to love CS!


an interesting post about how naming might be more clear:
http://www.thescotchblog.com/2006/07/back_in_august_.html#more


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

IMHO, if you enjoy an ice cube in your single malt, make a tray of ice using spring water. The impurities and chlorine in the tap water will deaden the flavors.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I love my single malt, and blends, and bourbon, ah hell I love it all.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> IMHO, if you enjoy an ice cube in your single malt, make a tray of ice using spring water. The impurities and chlorine in the tap water will deaden the flavors.


Absolutely. :2


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

gvarsity said:


> I love my single malt, and blends, and bourbon, ah hell I love it all.


:tpd:

Cobe thanks that is an awesome post!!!!!! I am out of gauge for the day, I'll have to get you toworrow.

A couple of thoughts:

I don't understand the frenzy about single-malts. Don't get me wrong, Yes I love them, but I think it is a almost craze or fad over the last 5-10 years that has overshadowed blended whisky. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but as I understand it, the majority of Scotch that is consumed in Scotland is blended. If I am correct, that kind of says something doesn't it. DON'T overlook the blends. Chivas 12 will always be my go to Scotch (main reason is it what was my Dad's everyday). Chivas 18 I think is a good bang for the buck. 21 year Chivas royal salute and Johnnie Blue are special. I don't have the widest breadth of Scotch drinking experience, but if you can get it I think you'll love Black Bottle - take a look (http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=62051&highlight=black+bottle)

I also hate to say this because I drink the majority of mine with a few drops of spring water, but Scotch can make a fine cocktail. I love whiskey sours, Rob Roys, and the classic "old-lady" drink the rusty nail (1/2 drambuie and ½ scotch) . DON'T use your expensive Macallan or Lagavulin for these please. Chivas 12 (Dewers or Famous Grouse) will do just fine. AS mentioned, blends are the way to go when starting out. I started out even lower than a blend I used "rusty nails".

As I say, the wide majority of Scotch I drink is with a little spring water. Can't give any better advice than what has already been said about adding a little water, maybe a (spring water) ice-cube to your scotch. One thing I heard once was a little water allows the "esthers" to open up - whatever the hell that means. I don't recall my chemistry well enough to even know what an esther is. Suffice it to say, ordering your Scotch "Neat" sounds cool, but after you get it add a couple drops (1/2 teaspoon at the most (for me) of spring water (bottled water if you have to).

ON-LINE BUYING: I bought the case of black bottle on-line and that was my first on-line purchase of booze. I just could not find it down here. After some searching I came to find out, just like everything else, there are great deals on-line. Shipping is pricey, and to overcome that you might need to buy in bulk. If I lived where there were lots of BOTLs I think I would be a group buy/split maniac on whiskey.

I love Scotch and cigars and one BOTL mentioned pairing taste to taste. Never thought of it, but it makes sense to me now. Your more flavorful bolder spicier Scotches (like my favorite all-around Scotch - Lagavulin 16) probably will pair well with spicy flavorful cigars (like spicy Nicaraguans). Made sense to me and I tried it here on the smoother side of things with a smooth Connecticut wrapped stogie and smoother Speyside. I loved it. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=59452&highlight=scotland+connecticut

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Very informative. Thanks!:ss


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Billy, Dont forget the Hot Toddy for Scotch mixed drinks... use this one especially if you're sick with the flu

Heat up a cup of water, Add scotch, honey and a bit of sugar (mix with Nyquil if you want to hallucinate and/or black out :w )


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Billy, Dont forget the Hot Toddy for Scotch mixed drinks... use this one especially if you're sick with the flu
> 
> Heat up a cup of water, Add scotch, honey and a bit of sugar (mix with Nyquil if you want to hallucinate and/or black out :w )


AD,

Funny you should mention that. Even when we were young, if we were sick my Mom would make a version of that with white wine. 1/2 white wine and 1/2 water, heat with cinnamon stick and add sugar or honey for taste. Drink it down as hot as you can stand it. Just brainstorming, but I think the combination of the heat and alcohol kills a lot of the bad stuff in the back of the throat. For me flus and Head colds always start with a scratchy throat. My mom's "hot totties" seem to work. At the very least they make you feel better on a cold night when you are under the weather.

Thanks for the memories,

BillyBarue


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I drink CrowRoyal Resv all the time, but this bar called the Rhino has a CrowRoyal XR (Xtra Rare) has anyone heard of it? its cool but I don't think its as good as the Resv but it cost more.... I also love the Glen 21y, Jack Single Barrel... Now I want a drink & its only 12:30p. oh I forgot I'm on vacation so it don't matter. Here's 2life...


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

billybarue said:


> AD,
> 
> Funny you should mention that. Even when we were young, if we were sick my Mom would make a version of that with white wine. 1/2 white wine and 1/2 water, heat with cinnamon stick and add sugar or honey for taste. Drink it down as hot as you can stand it. Just brainstorming, but I think the combination of the heat and alcohol kills a lot of the bad stuff in the back of the throat. For me flus and Head colds always start with a scratchy throat. My mom's "hot totties" seem to work. At the very least they make you feel better on a cold night when you are under the weather.
> 
> ...


Billy,
My Grandmother would make a variant as well: Brandy, Lemon Juice, Hot water, lemon and sugar. I dont remember what she called it and she only speaks portuguese, but I remember being given it when I was sick, or couldn't sleep due to illness as a child.

Im not sure if there is any one way to make it, but a bunch of similar variations that all pretty much work the same way. I think youre right about the combination really helping when youre sick.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Regarding blended scotch: Blends, in addition to the component malts, also contain grain whisky. A typical blended scotch is no more than 40% malt, the remainder being grain. Some blends can contain as little as 10% malt whisky. Much less commonly encoutered than single malts or blended scotches are vatted malts, or pure malts as they are sometimes referred to in the UK. These whiskies are blends of malted whiskies only, with no grain component.

This is not meant to denigrate blended scotch; there are certainly many top quality blends available.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the very informative read! Before this thread, all I knew about whiskey was that the liquid part goes in the cup.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

* Eagle Rare Aged 10 Years Bourbon *

On sale for $20 per bottle, this is a heck of a value. Received a score of 94 in Jim Murray's whiskey bible. Smooth smooth smooth. Vanilla, caramel and toffee on the nose. Palate is spicy but, again, incredibly smooth. Tastes like it smells: I taste sweet vanilla, caramel and toffee...even some apple on the finish. Yummy!


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

If you want to try some other whiskeys, Irish Whiskey is the way to go. They are also single malted. Bushmills 16 year old is a little bit of heaven. I've been drinking scotch for some time now but I have to admit that the Irish have something going.


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Just one little thing, the Scots make whisky, the Irish make whiskey.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

A GREAT thread. Thank you.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hockeydad said:


> If you want to try some other whiskeys, Irish Whiskey is the way to go. They are also single malted. Bushmills 16 year old is a little bit of heaven. I've been drinking scotch for some time now but I have to admit that the Irish have something going.


For more Irish goodness, track down some Redbreast. MMMMM :dr


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> For more Irish goodness, track down some Redbreast. MMMMM :dr


Yummy indeed. And Black Bush.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yup, Black Bush is also very good!

Irish whiskey is a lot less expensive than Scotch for the most part. Aside from the aforementioned and excellent Black Bush, Bushmills Malt, and Rebreast, some other good ones Ive tried are: Powers, Clontarf, and Knappogue Castle. I also enjoy an occasional, plain old Jameson.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

what i know about whisky: It tastes gooooood

apart from that, i'm liking Glen Fiddich, 12 year and 15 year (Solera) reserve at the moment, I also like Glen Morangie (spelling is probably off), i find that this has less of an after kick than fiddich.

Stogie + good whisky = Heaven

Andy


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I know I'm not allowed to buy it!!!!!  :tg :tg :bx


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Babtist Minister made the first Bourbon. Quit interesting history on it. 
From salted fish barrels and moom shine to bourbon.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I drink CrowRoyal Resv all the time, but this bar called the Rhino has a CrowRoyal XR (Xtra Rare) has anyone heard of it? its cool but I don't think its as good as the Resv but it cost more....


from the new Malt Advocate:

Crown Royal XR was introduced in 2006 as an ultra-premium, limited edition expression for $150 a bottle. It contains whisky from the old Waterloo distillery that was shut down permanently in 1991. "We used to dump these old Waterloo whiskies into the blends for Crown Royal and Special Reserve," Rick said to me. "And then I thought, 'let's take the whisky and make a special bottling of Crown Royal.'"

... From a longish article about Canadian Whisky and a page and a half or so about Crown Royal....


----------

